# Snowex drop spreader - new



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a brand new snowex drop spreader - tried it once, not for us. My loss your gain -want it out of my shop. $500


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Located in Glenview IL,


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump still for sale


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Way better than the cheapy broadcast spreaders, I have two unused ones also - why guys won't use them is beyond me


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

framer1901 said:


> Way better than the cheapy broadcast spreaders, I have two unused ones also - why guys won't use them is beyond me


We own one as well and it is on loan to another guy. My guys tell me it is a very even spread but they don't like the fact that there is no way to 1)get to the edge 2)shut off one side on the return pass on a 4' wide walk. They would like to see a version that has individual shutoffs for each side that can be coupled or used independently like tractor brakes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

R75419 said:


> We own one as well and it is on loan to another guy. My guys tell me it is a very even spread but they don't like the fact that there is no way to 1)get to the edge 2)shut off one side on the return pass on a 4' wide walk. They would like to see a version that has individual shutoffs for each side that can be coupled or used independently like tractor brakes.


If I could change anything about our Bauman walk behind it would be a way to engage/disengage the feed without the guys having to pull it backwards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> Way better than the cheapy broadcast spreaders, I have two unused ones also - why guys won't use them is beyond me


I have a couple, they get used sparingly...well the SnowEx rusted apart. They are bulky and difficult to get in and oot of the truck. If it was the box truck they'd probably get used more.


----------

